# christmas gift



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

my wife and i decided to do lite this year on buying for each other. i kinda want a climber but have never used one and don't know what I'm looking for. any help would be appreciated. thanks, jeremy


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

you'll like the summits. I have a viper but the golith is really comfortable too. Last year, academy had really good deals but they were after christmas


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

+1 on the summits whatever u get don't buy an ol man


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

skullmount1988 said:


> +1 on the summits whatever u get don't buy an ol man


This cracks me up. I say go to one of the local store, Mike's or Outcast and try a few different brands out. Not everyone is going to like a summit, and I prefer the new ole man. I made this choice after trying several different stands out.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

ABailey said:


> This cracks me up. I say go to one of the local store, Mike's or Outcast and try a few different brands out. Not everyone is going to like a summit, and I prefer the new ole man. I made this choice after trying several different stands out.


Good advise...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i think that is funny too. I have 4 ol man stands and have no desire to buy a summit, and yes ive hunted out of summits, or any other climber. i LOVE my original ol man and like my new one too. you should give them a try before you make a decision


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a new summit and a twenty year old API. Still think I like the API best. Really miss my old Warren and Sweat that faced the tree...anybody know if they're still in business?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Look up the facts there's been more deaths out of ol man stands then all others combined


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Look up the facts there's been more deaths out of ol man stands then all others combined


This cracks me up. Where did you find this statistic? Summit website?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Look up the facts there's been more deaths out of ol man stands then all others combined


 not doubting, you but where would i find this information? i would like to research and just see what kind of statistics there are.


in saying that i love my ol mans. i have a few and are my favorite stands i have ever used.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Google look at all there recalls too


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Guess no one should buy fords, remingtons, or any other items that have had recalls or deaths tied to their names. Were the deaths in question wearing safety harnesses? The human error factor has to be taking into account as well.


----------



## younghunter (Feb 23, 2011)

I got a summit viper and a ole man and i prefer the summit there just comfy to me to sit in and my dads got a API that hes had for a long time and he loves it.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.consumerwatch.com/hunting-tree-stands/lawsuits.php
This guy was wearing a harness and still died


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have no experience with the new ol man's maybe they are better but my summit is perfect so there is no need and hunting out of any other stand but I do have a older ol man that I don't use anymore because if u stand to far on one side it likes to shift


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

skullmount1988 said:


> http://www.consumerwatch.com/hunting-tree-stands/lawsuits.php
> This guy was wearing a harness and still died


Well, guess ill eat my words, must not have had a way to get the blood circulating. Thanks for posting that. I will say that the new ones are over safe in my eyes. That have added nuts to the pins, which I cut off and a strap that hooks around the tree once your where you want to be. This stops the chance of it sliding down the tree when no weight is on it. I took it off as well. I always have my stands leashed together and carry a foot rope to use in case of a fall. Take a look at one next time your in a store, they are definitely built different now. For me, the ole man offered everything I was looking for. I wanted an open front with a backless seat that would not get in the way of climbing. To the op, just go try some out.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I would take a look at API stands. I've had mine for about 5 years now and it's still as solid as the day I bought it. As far as a safety harness get yourself an Hunter Safety System (HSS) vest, you could hang all day from the tree in one of those and you'll still be alive when they find you!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml07/07233.html

Some people really shouldnot be using a tree stand. If your are not a person who pays attention to detail, you sure can hurt your self. Should be a training class on how to use those stands.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Nevermind, dumb post


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I would have to guess that most accidents are "operator error".

I have had several Ol' Man climbers and never felt unsafe. That being said, I believe any climber has potential to be a great climber. Over time you can become familiar and comfortable with operating any brand, Summit, Ol’ Man, API, Gorilla, Millennium...


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

use a ground blind.....you wont die from falling out of a chair on the ground.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

The only thing i hate about my summit viper is that it's to damn comfortable and i fall asleep sometimes when that pine starts rocking.


----------



## blkbear (Dec 2, 2011)

don't buy a lounger...fallen twice


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*++++++ 1*



drifterfisher said:


> use a ground blind.....you wont die from falling out of a chair on the ground.


A folding camo camp chair and a pair of shooting sticks is the way to go.
Our place is pretty open though, in the woods you gotta go high.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Have an original API Grand Slam Supreme...Very comfy and the best gripping stand I've ever been in, especially on hardwoods where some others are a bit slip prone...ROCK solid...definitely need to look at API as well...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Whatever stand you decide to buy, take the time to learn it front to back, pick the right trees to use it on, and wear a harness! I'm sure if you ask around about different setups for a particular stand, plenty of people can help you out! Good luck!


----------

